
An Introvert’s Advice for Getting Ahead - prostoalex
http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2015/04/03/an-introverts-advice-for-getting-ahead-2/?mod=trending_now_1
======
reqres
This article mischaracterises introversion by confusing it with shyness. Yes,
there is probably a significant correlation between the two but they are
separate issues. You can be an introvert without being shy. Furthermore,
shyness can be overcome (as I have) but an individual's level of introversion
is for the most part unchangeable.

It's not hard to find examples of excellent public speakers who are also
introverts. Mohandas Gandhi and Barack Obama are two examples which spring to
mind.

~~~
nightcracker
Thank you.

I am very much an introvert, but not shy at all. Social interactions just
mentally drain me, so I avoid them if possible.

------
jonpress
I think that introverts who can fake extroversion make the best leaders.
Natural born extroverts are often selfish and can't relate to others on a
deeper level - Only on a superficial level (catch phrases and the like).

I think that good leaders need a high level of self-reflection otherwise they
will sound like a self-absorbed, out-of-touch jerk - These people are just not
motivating to work with.

~~~
nightcracker
What makes you think extroversion/introversion are related to the capability
to self-reflect?

~~~
jonpress
It's a personal observation and also a big generalization. I think maybe it's
because extroverts often derive their self-worth from their interactions with
others instead of basing it on intrinsic characteristics that nobody else can
see.

------
98Windows
Splitting people into either the introverted or extroverted category seems
really simplistic. I think that's why these debates are a bit hollow since no
one really knows what they are arguing.

------
andrea_sdl
For anyone reading this article or wanting to dig deeper into the subject of
extroversion and introversion checkout "Quiet" by Susan Cain.

It talks exactly about introversion and how it has its values.

BTW: The introvertion/extroversion thing is really a mix of elements. Rarely
you are a 100% extrovert or introvert, but a complex mix of both.

------
rukuu001
My tactic in a room full of jabberers - ask someone a question (as simple as
'why?') about what they've said. It can expose nonsense, or alternatively
expand useful information with only oblique confrontation.

------
gtirloni
Previous 303 threads about this on HN:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=introverts&sort=byPopularity&p...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=introverts&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

~~~
virjog
What's your point? I can do a simple search of any keyword and get back
hundreds or thousands of results. There's no harm in sharing a recent article
about a topic to spark discussion.

~~~
jsalit
If you ignore the GP's tone, it's actually a useful search link. Along with
accumulating insight and conclusions, to referencing previous articles and
discussions helps to avoid specific redundancies.

------
conqrr
Somehow I feel PM roles suit introverts more than any other roles in a
technical company.

~~~
crimsonalucard
y? PM's need a lot of social skills to protect engineers from a lot of the
politics.

~~~
NeutronBoy
Agreed. The role of a good PM to to enable the project members to do their
jobs, by shielding them, and getting them the resources they need.

